# Here’s what you should wear on long flights



## longknife (Apr 3, 2019)

*I would say in any situation where you are forced to sit for long periods of time. And this article appears to be more of product hype than information.*

1. Eddie Bauer Voyager 2.0 Jacket

2. Lululemon Commission Pants

3. EMS Women’s Techwick Essence

4. Scottevest Hoodie Cotton

5. Smartwool Merino Boxers

6. L.L.Bean Stretch-Tek Travel Pants

7. Orvis Tech Chambray Shirt

8. Exofficio Travel Bra and Bikini

*However, they omitted the most important item of all – compression socks or stockings! Having suffered DVTs, I swear there is nothing more important than protecting your feet and legs.*

Details @ Here’s what you should wear on long flights


----------

